# how to get made redundant (true story)



## whiteghost (Sep 30, 2005)

this actually happened to me a couple of weeks ago. At first I was furious but can laugh about it now.(particually because it cost the company a whole lot of money to do this) I was about to take a weeek's holiday and found myself in an arguement with a recently promoted colleague (i'm sure she only got the promotion because she had some compromising photos of the excutive director)... anyway I sent an email to the director.. suggesting a reasonable solution( which was the colleagues power to hire and fire was limited to their own department and the removal of department heads was only sanctioned at director level and I got this answer back (full names have been removed to protect the innocent and spare a thought for the stupid)

Dear Mr.P,
Thank you for your e-mail. I will be sure to contact you if I need help in running the company in the future. Until then please confine yourself to your own duties.

regards,

R.J
 to which I replied

Dear Mr J.

thank you for your curt and somewhat sarcatic reply. Please be aware I was only offering a solution to this rather awkward situation, which has already resulted in 5 resignations and one dismisal of experienced staff. I would in no way  try to tell you how to run the company as I am not paid the same salary as you, ergo deemed less qualified

regards
W.P.

on return from holiday I found out the director in question had made it clear to my immediate superior that I would be fired in January 2006. I requested a meeting with Mr. J, who refuse but reffered it to another director, who told me the descion had been made and i was out of a job in January. To this I replied I would prefer to go now, if an amicable settlement could be worked out and he agreed.... however he did ask me to stay until the end of the week. "No disrepct Mr H, but do you REALLY want saomeone like me sitting in front of a company keyboard knowing that Mr.J's damaged ego and "power trip" just cost me my source of income?"

 When he stopped laughing he  said "of course you are correct Mr.P. Go home and I will call you when the papers for the setlement are ready."


----------



## Smitty (Sep 30, 2005)

I hate hearing siht like that.  The epitome of the Dilbert Principle.

Hope you get a good settlement.

Smitty


----------



## whiteghost (Oct 1, 2005)

thanks Smitty. I did get a good settlement. and at least two of the systems I installed will grind to a halt by the end of next month.

they had asked me to create a way logging when a cretain type of e-mail had been lopened and printed. I done that but on a seperate drive. The problem to this is that that drive only has 500mb space and has to be cleared monthly..... i sort of "was to overcome by emotion" to mention this before I left and if they want me back to repair it... well... as a consultant, what they paid me will look like small change.

it's not malicous code but the way the asked for it to be set up..... protected from prying eyes..the it dept (idiot tribe) know zero about vba and even less about how to access the drive


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 2, 2005)

I see how you can laugh about it now.  

Sorry to hear that, but sounds like you'll be better off now.  I think they'll deserve what they get.  Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Tazguy37 (Oct 2, 2005)

whiteghost said:
			
		

> it's not malicous code but the way the asked for it to be set up..... protected from prying eyes..the it dept (idiot tribe) know zero about vba and even less about how to access the drive



They asked for it, they got it.      I should think that after this episode, the company would pay for someone to get advanced Excel training (more than one someone) so that this could be avoided later on.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 2, 2005)

Hehe, people are dumber than they look sometimes.  I doubt it.  LOL!


----------



## Smitty (Oct 2, 2005)

> Hehe, people are dumber than they look sometimes. I doubt it. LOL!


Tell me about it!  But then again, I'm not as think as you dumb I am. 

Smitty


----------



## whiteghost (Oct 3, 2005)

ohh dis lot are dumb, dey make de flat earth society look like an advanced culture.... duh


many others have left as well.I'm thinking on starting a club called Coldtitz Escapees


----------

